# US Amps RBG USA700T



## Porter (Nov 27, 2009)

I have started a topic in the tech section with hopes of some help. I did not see this section. I'm looking for information on the 2 wire US Amps RBG. Any help would be great. I just need to know either the potometer model number or the ohm sweep. After that I will go from their to make my own. Thank you


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Firey kimchee answered your post in the other forum:









US Amps RBG pot


I'm looking for info on the pot range for the RBG for US Amps. I have been looking and could not find any info on this. If anyone has one, can you post the number on the pot. Thank you.




www.diymobileaudio.com





Thanks for raising the question; I’m going to build one too, to use with my de3000.


----------

